# Caesar Creek Saugeye



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got this 26" saugeye at Caesar Creek on Sat only decent fish I caught


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! Great Saugeye!


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

That is an awesome saug


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

strongto said:


> That is an awesome saug


What did you catch that pig on?


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, I really want to get one like that!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

A very nice saug for sure! Nice!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Fishy Mason.There are larger ones in the lake and might hold the state record.I remember a 30"+ in 2005.Thought it was a nice Musky at first.Good Luck Mason.


Roscoe


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

bethel_caller said:


> What did you catch that pig on?


5" minnow bait


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice. I havent caught a single saugeye yet this year and its bumming me out. Especially after all the great tangles I had with them last year on the river.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

. . . . Wow and you got a fantastic picture of it!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

You rock man thats awesome way to go that's the biggest saugeye that i have seen pull from caesars creek.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW very nice saug


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Fish!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish! I was debating on going to CC on Saturday but ended up at CJ instead. Were you fishing for saugeye when you caught it?


----------



## Marc_Grattan (Nov 19, 2005)

That's a pig. I would sometimes get a biggun slow trolling a muskie bait on one of the many flats there.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> Nice fish! I was debating on going to CC on Saturday but ended up at CJ instead. Were you fishing for saugeye when you caught it?


yes, to hot on the lake for musky fishing


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> yes, to hot on the lake for musky fishing


The last 3 weeks on CC have been outstanding for saugeye. Lots of 5 fish limits in my boat. Largest was 25". I've been pulling slow death rigs on flats and wind blow points.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

3 Z's said:


> The last 3 weeks on CC have been outstanding for saugeye. Lots of 5 fish limits in my boat. Largest was 25". I've been pulling slow death rigs on flats and wind blow points.


Live bait or plastics?


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> Live bait or plastics?


 Live, half a crawler.


----------



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

Whats best part of lake for trolling


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

jason78 said:


> Whats best part of lake for trolling


When the fish are active they tend to be up on the flats. My pattern isn't trolling per say, I'm pulling a slow death rig, sometimes with a smile blade, using a bottom bouncer and bow mount. Most of the time my speed is 0.8 to 1.0. Working the contour from flats to the basin or around the points. I usually start shallow looking for the active feeders. If the fish aren't active on the flats they are usually close by on the drop off or suspended over the basin.


----------



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the info never have saugeye fished there


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

jason78 said:


> thanks for the info never have saugeye fished there


Just sent you a PM.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful fish Mason.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> Beautiful fish Mason.


+1 Mason. Congrats.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Mason52 said:


> Got this 26" saugeye at Caesar Creek on Sat only decent fish I caught I caught two trolling on Wednesday that were 26 inches when laid end to end. I did catch a 21 inch Large Mouth while trolling.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Congratulations great catch.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Mason52 said:


> Got this 26" saugeye at Caesar Creek on Sat only decent fish I caught


WTG Mason! That's a very nice fish!


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow, that is a nice fish. Are the boat ramps in yet?


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Bladecrazy said:


> Wow, that is a nice fish. Are the boat ramps in yet?


Boat ramps have been in for well over a month now.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> Got this 26" saugeye at Caesar Creek on Sat only decent fish I caught


WTG Mason, nice eye!!!


----------



## laxNfish (Dec 29, 2014)

h2owolf said:


> WTG Mason, nice eye!!!


 Was out early in the week bass fishing and my wife caught a big saugeye on a white and green spinnerbait with a white fluke trailer.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

The largest recorded saugeye at Caesars is 25.4 according to Ohio DNR, so you beat the record!


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

When I first saw your post I thought for sure you were Musky fishing lol. Nice fish.


----------



## Ryan Maines (Jun 4, 2015)

Mason52 said:


> Got this 26" saugeye at Caesar Creek on Sat only decent fish I caught


nice family size meal congrats


----------

